# Name Suggestions



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi guys. I have a new little boy coming home this Sunday. We have been throwing around names, but nothing seems just right. So I thought I'd ask, if you guys have any good name suggestions. He is very curious, very affectionate, and very trusting. Oh and did I mention very cute!  My avitar is a picture I took of him, when I was visiting last week. He is mostly white with a little panda face, and then three little black spots on his back. Thanks for your help.


By the way, thanks for all of the warm welcomes. This forum is awesome!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh goody, the name game. My favorite sport!!! can you tell us a little about you and your family and names you've thought of and thrown out? My Favorite name of all time for a sweet little boy. Is Beau or Bo. My DH nixed it though for Jasper and Cash was just Cash no other name would fit. By the way welcome to you and your little boy!!!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

How about Panda?:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

How about Charlie since he's from Charlotte?


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, so we are a family of four, my husband Rick is Bio-Tech Manager, I am a Stay-At-Home Mom with my 5 year-old daughter Amelia, and 19 month-old son Brady. With two younger kids, we spend alot of time playing outside. My kids love music and dancing around. Honestly, we are mostly home-bodies and love spending time with friends and family. 

Some of the names we are thinking about are Van, Tanner, Jet, Ringo, Tucker, Raleigh, Domino, and my Daughter's favorite "Frisco".

I like Linus, because the pups sister's name is Lucy. My husband isn't crazy about it. I like Sawyer, I'm a bit of a "Lost" fan, my husband doesn't like the name. And even though I like Raleigh a lot, we are concerned that the puppy will get confused when we call Brady, because they both end with the "ee" sound.

Ok, so have at it. And Panda is kind of cute. Charlie is cute too, but my Brother-In-Law is Charles.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dawn. Congrats on your cute puppy-to-be. I love the names Tanner, Sawyer and Tucker.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I like Tanner, or how about Tristan, Augie or Nicky.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Our newest addition is a non-hav we named Bodie. He started as briefly as Brody, then went to Leo for a couple of wks. Once we came to agree on Bodie, we weren't sure on spelling, Bodie, Bodhi, Bhodi..oh, the stress, lol.

Both Raleigh and Sawyer were in our top 10 ten there in the end. In fact, Sawyer was the very last name we agreed on, before I changed it once again to Bodie.

Other favs were Scout, Loki, Neo.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a friend who's little male dog is "Chase".


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Dawn! Cute little guy in your avatar.

How about: Mask, Bandit, or Domino?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Zorro! I love Frisco too. Or since you first girl is an A name, your 2nd boy a B name, perhaps your furkid should have a C name. Cisco. Cody, Coby, Cal, Canine (Cay for short) Cameron (cam for short) Conan, Conner...


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

OK Dawn, I told you they would have fun with names for you!! My favorite is Tucker, and was my favorite for our puppy, but with three men in the family, Jackson won out. I did read that two syllables are best for dog names, but not sure if that really matters . . . you can "sing" any name! I also like Ringo because the hair will definitely look like one of the Beatles as it grows :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's adorable! We thought we had a name chosen, Brady-my maiden name, but when we got him it didn't fit. As we played with him at home and we watched him running the name came to us. Scooter ran so fast his back legs would go faster than his front and he looked so funny! Our kids came up with Scooter and it seemed perfect! When friends see him run they say, "Now I see why his name is Scooter!" 
Bring him home, play a while, get to know him and then choose the name. I hope you have as much fun with your new puppy as we have with ours!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - the name game, it is so so hard!!! I like Frisco! But you all have to be on board with the name. What does everyone think of Frisco? I also like the abc idea from Missy. Colby, Conner, Cubby - just a few.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I love Frisco as well! So cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My vote is for Sawyer and next year add a Jack :whoo:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Being from San Francisco I, of course, vote for Frisco!!! It rolls of the tongue pretty well.

And don't forget we need pictures on homecoming day!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Boy, it's tough picking names isn't it? I think after he has been home for a few days you'll just "know" which name fits him best! All the ones you listed are great though! Domino is kind of cute since he is black & white! Good luck in your decision!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's breeder named him Kodiak (it was the Alaska litter) so we just shortened it to Kodi. Shelby started out as Cassie, but she didn't like it and would never respond to it. She liked Shelby.

It's really hard picking a name, but I think you need to live with the pup a few days and then something will just click.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver was almost Linus because I like the Charlie Brown strip but everyone kept saying he doesn't look like a lion :frusty:


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I love the naming process. Frustrating but it feels awesome how well it fits when the right one has been chosen! Norah was Norah before we even met her. I've wanted a little black dog named Norah my whole life and so the minute I found out my breeder had a little black girl I KNEW she was my Norah! Nick was "little puppy" for about 2 weeks before we chose Nick. Luckily, he caught on to it pretty quick! I'm sure whatever name you decide on will be perfect!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I like yummy names like-wasabi, blueberry, cupcake, sweet potato or batata since he's cuban, salsa, puddin', cookie, apple, the list goes on and on. I like to eat.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

From my deep well of experience as a Mom and Grandma (LOL!) I have found that it works best when the kids named the doggie. That way, the doggie becomes part of THEIR family. So I vote with your daughter for Frisco.

Suzy


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> From my deep well of experience as a Mom and Grandma (LOL!) I have found that it works best when the kids named the doggie. That way, the doggie becomes part of THEIR family. So I vote with your daughter for Frisco.
> 
> Suzy


Cooper would have been Fluffy Turtle Bottom had we let the kids get their way ound:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Cooper would have been Fluffy Turtle Bottom had we let the kids get their way ound:


Well, taken separately, Fluffy and Turtle are cute....and Bottom is a Shakespearean character, is he not? 

We had a German Shepherd the kids insisted was Lassie. Talk about identity crisis - LOL!

Suzy


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, how fun is this. We had a storm that knocked our power out until this morning. So what a great surprise to get on-line today, and find all of these great ideas. My list has grown tremendously!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I love Tucker, maybe Brody?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I remember naming our dog as a child . . . she was Spot . . . talk about unoriginal!! But I do think if the children come up with a name that everyone likes, it will make them happier. Frisco is cute . . . and Frisky is a great nickname for this breed!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Cooper would have been Fluffy Turtle Bottom had we let the kids get their way ound:


LOL! That's how Sushi became Sushi Moto Stereo.


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

*Name game*

It is fun isn't it! How about Oreo...and if he gets really big you can call him "Double Stuffed"!
Enjoy your bundle of fur.


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

I love it!!! Double Stuffed!!! :laugh:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

?? Fluffy Turtle Bottom??:laugh:- That is too funny!! When naming our cats, we put all the names each family memeber wanted in a hat. Then drew the first and middle name , and of course the kids wanted them to have third names. I remember one was Coco Princess Pearl. 
Good Luck with that cutie - bet you cant wait!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Names can be so hard. I just waited until I saw mine and the name came to me. We named Tito as soon as we saw his picture. I like Oreo, and I like Frisco, but to me it rhymes with Crisco. I would do Francesco, or Cesco for short (pronounced Che) and also Don Juan :biggrin1:


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

My little Momo is also black and white. I was told that he looks like a cow, so we went through cow related names like T-Bone, Ribeye, Filet, Burger, Milky, Oxy, and Moo. Many people also suggested Oreo.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dawn, *WHERE ARE THE PICS OF YOUR NEW ADDITION??????????????????*


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

She probably doesn't have time . . . she's taking him out every hour, cleaning up mess on the floor, not able to quite grinning as she plays with him, out shopping for her 500th item she realizes she needs, finding another chew toy so he'll quit grabbing socks, talking in little voices to him . . . ound:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh yes, and two children at home to boot? :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:laugh: I remember at one point I didn't take a shower in 5 days :jaw: I just couldn't find a calm minute...


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

What about Bandit, since the face has a mask? Hope you are having fun with the little one!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I just love Tucker.... he'd end up being "Tuck" at my house.
Welcome! Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, little man got to our house yesterday at 4:30pm. And needless to say I am exhausted. Here's a recap of last night: go pee every 30 minutes, eat and drink, play...play...play... (while on pins and needles because he is always under your feet and someone might step on him), listening to him whelp, whine, and howl in his crate, and finally fall asleep (me) on the floor with my finger in the crate to console him. :brick:
Oh My Goodness, this is harder than breastfeeding my kids.

So give me a few days to get the pictures uploaded. Right now I just want to make sure that I get dinner on the table. Right about now I am thinking "What Was I Thinking!!!" And that is a statement and not a question. But he is very cute and when he is not peeing on the floor or whining in the crate, he is very sweet.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dawn, how exciting that your little man is home - congratulations and can't wait until you get dinner done so you can take some photos and upload them.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Puppies are ROUGH! I have four kids, and I swear I've had easier newborns then puppies. 
I can't tell you how many people I've talked OUT of getting a puppy, simply because I knew they coudn't/wouldn't tough it out.

But..if you can make it through. As everyone will tell you. It's well worth it  

Name yet?????


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

When I had my puppy home the first week. I just told myself "Breathe - enjoy this time, no matter how hard it is, because in a little while he'll be all grown up and this puppyhood will be over and then you'll miss it."


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, and to clear up. Not saying you can't handle it, lol. Just saying I TOTALLY feel your pain    Been there, done that! I've had "buyer's remorse" with every puppy I've ever had the first couple days. (aside from Bodie. he was 6 months old and a DREAM)


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

The thing about newborns is that people give you a break, because they know you have a new baby. They bring you meals and bring you gifts. But when you have a new puppy, not even the husband gives you a break. He loves playing with the puppy, but when it comes to everything else he seems to disappear.

But I hope if I can be scheduled and consistent now, that it will help later. 

We are still undecided about the name. Today at the vet, he was Puppy Conder. We have narrowed it down, but we just want to see what fits. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dawn, sorry about the hard time. Believe me, I was life-less for the first 2 weeks. I think one can only really 'enjoy puppyhood' from 11-12 weeks on when they pee less and don't cry and scream in their crate/pen for 45 min. + . Hang in there, it's TOUGH but oh my, when they're a little older it's really fun. 2 more things: don't give up when he barks his head off while in the crate, even though it may seem unreal, it WILL stop. And make sure you write down how many times he potties, it seems like they're constantly dripping, but trust me, there IS a rhythm. This will help you relax for 10 min. between the potty breaks, LOL.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I also think he looks like a Bandit!!

It is a male or female name!

Austin's mom is Bandit!!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks I will hang in there. Bandit is one of the names we are considering. Along with Frisco, Samson, and new one that has just come up is Cubbie. But my daughter keeps on calling him Frisco, so I have a feeling that he is going to be that. I do have to say that the puppy absolutely adores the kids. He follows them everywhere. It is very cute, it is like he knows he is a kid just like them.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think he thinks they are puppies just like him, LOL.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Also like Panda and Ranger!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dawn, congratulations on getting your new Hav puppy!! It is very rough the first few weeks, as everyone has said. I found it rough for a couple of months actually!! lol BUT, it does calm down eventually and you won't be on edge wondering if your little guy has to pee or not. If you keep him in a smaller area, confined, then it allows you to breathe more easily.... the smaller the area, the better actually. 

Good luck and can't wait to hear more about him and see some pics! When you have time, of course.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dawn he's so cute!!! Can't wait to hear which name you decide on! We didn't decide until Scooter was home. Get some sleep before he comes home!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, we had a much better night. He whimpered when I put him in the crate. But I put him on the nightstand next to me and stuck my finger in the crate and he slept through the night. We have had a couple of pee accidents in the house. But all in all, I think he is doing good. Here is a picture of our nameless cutie.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh! He is so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh he is such a doll. I love how his little polka dots form a line down his back and his pudgy little puppy body. How about "Fats Domino?" and for a registered name you could give him Fat's birthname-"Antoine Dominique Domino."


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is *so* cute. The older I get, the more I think I've lost my mind every time I get a puppy in the house. Bailey got here the beginning of May and after a sleepless night or two I promised myself "never again." Ask me now and the mood has so changed. They are so cute, so funny and just plain endearing. Enjoy every minute, before you know it you'll want your next.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh he is the cutest puppy in the whole wide world.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Dawn, Congratulations on your puppy, he is adorable! With Tessa we named her on the 3 1/2 hr drive home from the breeder. Tucker was "no name" for one week. Well, actually he had a lot of names but none lasted for more than a day. Tucker is perfect for him. You'll know when a name feels and sounds right.

I'm a huge fan of "umbilical cord" tethering puppies to you as you move about the house. You always know what they are up to yet they can stay with you throughout the day vs being crated. I did this with both of mine and they had a lot less accidents.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Awww he's very cute and what a nice picture....i just want to pick him up and hug him his fur looks amazingly soft

Was he crate trained by the breeder? Fortunately Momo was crate trained already. He never made a fuss when we tell him to go night night in the crate. Only whines in the morning when he needs to pee. Just remember to tough it out. Let him get used to the crate  

Hope you have time to take more pictures for us!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

What a great shot...I love that sprawled out look...it looks like one of those cuddly toys that they make for puppies.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, I have no idea how you survived tethering a pup to you TWICE! I tried it for about 1 hour and was ready to scream and cry. Pablo kept circling around me and driving me nutso, I preferred putting him in his ex-pen where he could still easily see me but not make me trip every 2 seconds, LOL.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I ordered gates to close Scooter in and put them up yesterday which has made things much easier on all of us. He can only be in the family room, kitchen-breakfast room, and laundry room where his food and water are kept. Before the gates he would take off and disappear so we're a much happier house now.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Germantown, mother of MOMO. Is that Germantown, MD? If so you are just a couple of miles from Annabelle and me. There is also 5 HAV's in Kentlands. Sounds like a play date in the making. Ruth Ann


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Jan, I have no idea how you survived tethering a pup to you TWICE! I tried it for about 1 hour and was ready to scream and cry. Pablo kept circling around me and driving me nutso, I preferred putting him in his ex-pen where he could still easily see me but not make me trip every 2 seconds, LOL.


Maryam, LOL!! It was amazing how quickly my two learned to watch my feet. I keep the leash fairly short so it can't go around me (and he can't get too far away to pee or poop!). He still goes in his ex-pen at times but for at least part of the day he's tethered.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Doesn't he constantly pull on the leash though? Pablo was (is) SO nosy, there was no way I could keep him tethered unless I'd be constantly walking, LOL.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Oh he is such a doll. I love how his little polka dots form a line down his back and his pudgy little puppy body. How about "Fats Domino?" and for a registered name you could give him Fat's birthname-"Antoine Dominique Domino."


O.K. I agree with this name it is so unique and I just LOVE unique when I get to do the choosing (now ask me how often that is) .


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

(Was he crate trained by the breeder? Fortunately Momo was crate trained already. He never made a fuss when we tell him to go night night in the crate. Only whines in the morning when he needs to pee. Just remember to tough it out. Let him get used to the crate  )


No they don't crate train their pups. They are in an x-pen. I noticed by last night he was doing much better with the crate. When I put him in for bed, he didn't cry at all. The only time he whimpered at all was at 3 am to go potty. After, he was good until 7 am. 

It's funny, he doesn't like being in the pen though. I have a large octagon pen. I though he would like it since it is very similar to the x-pen. But even thought he is right in the kitchen with me, he is not happy in it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dawn, I am not sure if I missed it, but have you picked a name for your little guy?


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope, you didn't miss it. We are still undecided. My daughter calls him Frisco, my son calls him Shane, but my husband and I kind of like the suggestion of Fats Domino. We'll have to see what sticks.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

For some reason he looks like an Avery or Sisko to me. Not sure why. But he's super cute!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Dawn, he is _SO_ cute! There's something about those little paws. And I used to say God made them especially cute so we could get through the rough puppy stage, otherwise, it was "What was I thinking?" . . .

Hopefully your daughter can help you with his care!! She's old enough to at least entertain him and learn to tell you when he starts sniffing and circling the wagons for the big pee/poop routine. I do remember being extremely sleep deprived the first month and finally had to put both the dogs downstairs in the our little dog room where we used to raise labs. I didn't even care if there were accidents . . . I just knew I needed some sleep if only for a night or two. It worked . . . and we survived!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Puppy Conder is sooo cute! Can't wait to see more pictures..


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I like Buddy or even Bruschi (gotta love the Patriots!  I use to think it would fun to call a dog Kitty - so you could be outside and say here Kitty, Kitty and have a dog come running. Of course I always thought it would be even better if the Kitty was a Great Dane - how funny!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, so I think we have a name for Puppy Conder. Last night we were outside playing and my 18 month was kicking a kids soccer ball, and the puppy went crazy. He barked, he pounced, and then he started to push the ball around the yard with his nose. I know this is probably nothing new to you guys. But as new Hav owners, we thought it was the cutest thing. So we thought, this dog has to have a soccer name. We like Beckham, but we have a friend who's son is named Becker. So I think we are going to go with Pele'. :whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love both names! What a great idea, he's such a cutie!!!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Does anyone have any ideas for incorporating Pele' into a registered name?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dawn, love the name Pele! I'm sure Missy will have great name suggestions here in a little bit. How about Pele goes Cuba.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Dawn to bad you aren't going with Beckham. He and Posh could be a set .

Pele is actually a terrific name! I found this info if it helps you think of a registered name.


> In his native Brazil, Pelé is hailed as a national hero. He is known for his accomplishments and contributions to the game of football,[7] in addition to being officially declared the football ambassador of the world by FIFA and a national treasure by the Brazilian government. He is also acknowledged for his vocal support of policies to improve the social conditions of the poor (when he scored his 1,000th goal he dedicated it to the poor children of Brazil).[8] During his career, he became known as "The King of Football" (O Rei do Futebol), "The King Pelé" (O Rei Pelé) or simply "The King" (O Rei). He is also a member of the American National Soccer Hall of Fame.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I like "breeder name" O Rei Pele for a registered name. Which as you see from my last post translates to The King Pele!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> *Dawn to bad you aren't going with Beckham. He and Posh could be a set* .
> 
> Pele is actually a terrific name! I found this info if it helps you think of a registered name.


ound:

Pele is cute, but guess I know nothing about soccer (even though my kids have played for yrs). Never heard of him.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for the vote of confidence Maryam, but I am not that great on registered names just call names. I LOVE PELE.... what a cutie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, that is SACRILEGE! Pelé is the best soccer player of all time! He was a god of soccer, and I mean that literally - if you ever see him play, you know what I mean. Of course, that has to be through YouTube as he is way too old now. I found a pretty good video if you want to check it out. Keep an eye on his footwork... he really knew how to read his opponents and outdo them.






My dad met Pelé once when he was working on a project that he was advertising for. Even though my dad isn't a big soccer fan, he still says it was one of the best moments of his life. 

Dawn, as you can see I think it's a great name! I'm from Brazil so of course I love it.  As far as an AKC name, I like Amy's suggestion, though I also like O Rei Eterno Pelé, which means The Eternal King Pelé. It can also be written as Pelé O Rei Eterno.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> Never heard of him.


 ound: 
Tritia, Pelé is to soccer like Michael Jordan to basketball, Muhammed Ali to boxing, Joe Montana to football . . . you get the picture.

Dawn, I love the name, considering Pelé was the most acrobatic player I have ever seen, and the Havs are all acrobats too!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ound:
> Tritia, Pelé is to soccer like Michael Jordan to basketball, Muhammed Ali to boxing, Joe Montana to football . . . you get the picture.
> 
> Dawn, I love the name, considering Pelé was the most acrobatic player I have ever seen, and the Havs are all acrobats too!


whose Joe Montana?:suspicious:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Lina said:


> *Tritia, that is SACRILEGE! Pelé is the best soccer player of all time! He was a god of soccer, and I mean that literally - if you ever see him play, you know what I mean. Of course, that has to be through YouTube as he is way too old now. I found a pretty good video if you want to check it out. Keep an eye on his footwork... he really knew how to read his opponents and outdo them.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, just watched. Yep..he's good. Still doesn't ring a bell, lol. Maybe cause I wasn't born until the 70's and wasn't big into soccer growing up. We never watched it on t.v, or went to any games. Well, not true. I did play one yr as a kid, and a friend of mine and myself got to meet some players and be ball girls or something to some pro like team. Gosh, can't remember who they were.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Tritia, that's too funny. lol

Great name, Dawn and a great reason for the name! We are a soccer-loving family, though it's only our oldest, 18, who plays. Hubby is Italian and we live in a community with a lot of Italians, Portuguese and Europeans. Soccer is huge here! 

What an adorable pup he is! Love that last pic of Pele. It took us a long while to trust Ricky anywhere else in the house. From day one, we had gates in the two openings in the kitchen/dining room so that was his home for the most part. To do it again, though I'd make that space even smaller. It was stressful constantly looking to him for signs of having to pee/poop and it was exhausting for many weeks. 

Ricky was close to 100% reliable everywhere in the house around 6-7 months. Sammy came along a month later and he was much less reliable and STILL pees several times/week in the house. It's a pain! :frusty: Sometimes, Ricky will too, though he at least will ring the bell we have hanging by the patio door. Sammy will not.  

Good luck, hon and realize that this might take a while. Consistency is key and patience helps a ton. Oh yeah..... and lots of paper towels!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Tritia, you have got me in stitches, I am laughing so hard. I don't know much about soccer either. But I live with a Sports Nut, so that qualifies me to know a little bit about most sports! Pele' is to soccer, like Julia Roberts is to acting or Ron Howard is to directing. Anyway, it sounds like Pele' is a thumbs up. And I love the registered name of O Rei Eterno Pele'. Thanks Guys.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Julia Roberts..Ron Howard, phew! Finally..names I know :biggrin1:


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

marjrc said:


> What an adorable pup he is! Love that last pic of Pele. It took us a long while to trust Ricky anywhere else in the house. From day one, we had gates in the two openings in the kitchen/dining room so that was his home for the most part. To do it again, though I'd make that space even smaller. It was stressful constantly looking to him for signs of having to pee/poop and it was exhausting for many weeks.
> 
> Ricky was close to 100% reliable everywhere in the house around 6-7 months. Sammy came along a month later and he was much less reliable and STILL pees several times/week in the house. It's a pain! :frusty: Sometimes, Ricky will too, though he at least will ring the bell we have hanging by the patio door. Sammy will not.
> 
> Good luck, hon and realize that this might take a while. Consistency is key and patience helps a ton. Oh yeah..... and lots of paper towels!!! :biggrin1:


I am lucky that our whole downstairs is wood floors. Right now he only has access to the laundry room and kitchen. But we seem to have 2-3 pee mistakes a day. He actually pee'd in his crate today. :suspicious: I guess I left him in there too long. I was trying to follow a crate schedule I found on the internet. It recommended crating for 3 hours in the morning. Up until today, I really haven't left him for longer than 1 hour 45 minutes. But he was doing so well that I thought I'd give it a try. That's what I get, for not following my gut. For those of you who crate trained, how many hours during the day was the pup in the crate?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Supposedly they can hold it as many hours as they are months old, but I've never had success with that formula. I always take puppies out every hour, 15 minutes after water, 30 minutes after food and always, always, always after a nap.


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Pele' can definitely hold it when he wants to. This afternoon I stood outside with him for an hour and he wouldn't go. Finally I gave up, brought him in and the minute we walked inside he went. :frusty: But at night he holds it 4-6 hours.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the name and he is so cute, it wouldn't matter what you called him.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Supposedly they can hold it as many hours as they are months old, but I've never had success with that formula. I always take puppies out every hour, 15 minutes after water, 30 minutes after food and always, always, always after a nap.


Lisa, my breeder gave me that formula too, although she said one hour per month + one, but said it was for night time only. During the day it's as you said. Like you, I've found that to be true! Thank goodness it's summer....

Dawn, I LOVE the name and esp love that it has "meaning" for you. I knew the right name would come along. I can't answer your question about crate training as I use the ex-pen or tethering if I'm not able to pay close attention and he has a litter box in the ex-pen. But my instinct says 3 hrs is too long for such a little one to hold it during the day.


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

JanB said:


> I can't answer your question about crate training as I use the ex-pen or tethering if I'm not able to pay close attention and he has a litter box in the ex-pen. But my instinct says 3 hrs is too long for such a little one to hold it during the day.


Yep, I think you're right. I think the basic routines of Potty, Eat, Play, Potty, Crate is great. But I think the crate length is too much. So I am going back to the schedule that I had been doing for the first 3 days.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm late seeing this thread, but I just wanted to say that Pele' is absolutely adorable! I love those spots! What a cutie. Love the name, too. 

Congrats!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dawn, I noticed Pablo was able to hold it longer an additional 10min/week. Until he was around 6-6.5 months old and it made a biiiig increase.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good luck, hon and realize that this might take a while. Consistency is key and patience helps a ton. Oh yeah..... and lots of paper towels!!! :biggrin1:[/QUOTE]

We've had Scooter for a month and have made 2 trips to Costco for paper towels!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey, thanks to this thread I didn't just skip over this little news bit. I actually knew who he was ound:

http://www.tmz.com/2008/06/23/soccer-legend-pele-burgled-in-brazil/


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Poor Pele'. My Pele' could have protected him!!!:boxing:


----------

